
Best Jobs in America 2010, #1 Software Architect - transburgh
http://money.cnn.com/magazines/moneymag/bestjobs/2010/snapshots/1.html
======
greyman
Benefit to society - C ? I don't understand, software architects are one of
the most important persons in software projects, and many of those software
systems are of great benefit to society, so why C?

------
petrilli
Obviously if he's coding, he's not a TRUE architect. :)

